# Need advice - looking for a breeder in TX



## Annes (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello,

This is my first post. Hope I am not violating any rules here.

We are looking for a GSD puppy for our family in TX. We have done some research and it seems only one breeder has puppy fit our need (companion and protection) and budget (<=$2,000) at this time. The breeder's name is Haus Vinzant in Mangnolia, TX. We are planning to visit the mom and new born puppies next week and ask some questions. In the meantime, I looked into the Internet but found very few, if there is any, reference/reviews for this breeder. I really appreciate if any one of you can give us some advice if you has heard of or had experience with this breeder.

We also contacted Nobleheim, which was recommended in the forum a few times. But their puppies are a little too expensive for us ($3,500).

We would also appreciate if you can suggest a reputable breeder close to Houston, Austin area.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome! Don't discount having your pup shipped. We did that and got an amazing pup! Good luck!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

What kind of animal are you looking for? Show lines, working lines? Just a loved family pet, or do you want to try some sports?

And yes, don't discount having a pup shipped. I shipped a baby to Washington state, he arrived none the worse for wear, and he's now a happy 18 month old ^_^


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When you say protection, are you actually planning to train in PPD with a trainer, or do you just mean the natural watchfulness of the GSD breed?


----------



## Annes (Jan 4, 2017)

Emoore said:


> When you say protection, are you actually planning to train in PPD with a trainer, or do you just mean the natural watchfulness of the GSD breed?


Yes, what I mean is GSD's natural protection instinct, not barking because of their own fearfulness.


----------



## Annes (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks everyone who replied to me yesterday. I cannot log onto my account last night.

We are looking for a family pet but we do prefer the looking of show line, especially the black/red color. Actually every GSD is cute and handsome. I have been debating if we should consider work line after seeing the Germelhaus GSDs on her facebook.

The bottom line is the GSD is healthy, and is backed up by a breeder that is reliable and knowledgeable.

I never thought about shipping. Thank you for reminding me. Could you please recommend some reputable breeders?

Thanks again.


----------



## Annes (Jan 4, 2017)

I sent several replies. They all got lost?!


----------



## Annes (Jan 4, 2017)

Annes said:


> I sent several replies. They all got lost?!


Never mind...just saw them posted


----------



## Annes (Jan 4, 2017)

RZZNSTR said:


> Welcome! Don't discount having your pup shipped. We did that and got an amazing pup! Good luck!


Thank you very much for the PM. I will look into that.

p.s. I am not able to send the PM yet since I have less than 15 posts.


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

I like Vinzant for showline, you could also try Rallhaus.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Annes said:


> Thank you very much for the PM. I will look into that.
> 
> p.s. I am not able to send the PM yet since I have less than 15 posts.




Good luck in your search!


----------

